# January 8, 2013 Announcements?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12543"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12543">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Not hearing much…

</strong>CES starts next week and with it a lot of camera companies will be launching consumer level products. Last year Canon launched the PowerShot G1 X for CES and that was about it.</p>
<p>No media events have been planned by Canon for next week. 99% of the time if Canon is launching a significant camera, there is some kind of media invite to showcase the new cameras.</p>
<p>However, when lenses are announced, that is not always the case. There was no media invites when the EF 24-70 f/4L IS and EF 35 f/2 IS were announced.</p>
<p>We’ve heard that two, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/announcement-on-january-8-2013-new-lenses-cr1/" target="_blank">possibly 3 lenses could be announced on January 8, 2013</a>, but we have not received any confirmations from known sources yet.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Subtas (Jan 4, 2013)

4 days left... let's wait and see. 

It would be good a 14-24 or something like that.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 4, 2013)

Subtas said:


> 4 days left... let's wait and see.
> 
> It would be good a 14-24 or something like that.



More interested in 35L II with weather sealing


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Subtas said:
> 
> 
> > 4 days left... let's wait and see.
> ...



Even More Interested in a 135mm F/1.8L IS. ;D


----------



## Ricku (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh yes! Bring on the 14-24L!! ;D



Ray2021 said:


> Subtas said:
> 
> 
> > 4 days left... let's wait and see.
> ...


Not really. The 35L is just fine.
It is better if Canon fill the holes in their lineup, before upgrading an already great lens like the 35L.

Canon still doesn't have a good UWA-zoom for landscapers.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Subtas said:
> ...



Lol ...the audacity of hope


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Not really. The 35L is just fine.
> It is better if Canon fill the holes in their lineup, before upgrading an already great lens like the 35L.



I have to disagree. Based on TDP's ISO 12233 charts, the new 35mm f/2 IS is sharper than the current 35L with both shot wide open, right out into the corners. I'd like a refreshed 35/1.4L with improved optics (sharper than a lens that costs half as much would be nice), and weather sealing. 

As I've stated before, every L-series prime of 100mm and shorter has been updated or newly released in the last 6 years...every one except the 35L. It's overdue...


----------



## witeken (Jan 4, 2013)

They will probably announce some low end compacts like Powershot A or IXUS. 

I hope I'm wrong and they announce a sub 300 dollar lower-than-s110-end, Powershot S series compact: fast (f1.8-3.5 or so), 3 to 5 times zoom, 1/2.3" sensor, good 12 MP sensor (but no raw because that will kill their s110 sales). Aka, something like the SX260, but a lot faster and less zoom.


----------



## njwhitworth (Jan 4, 2013)

Come on Canon, announce a 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS USM with rotating zoom!!


----------



## artsmalley (Jan 4, 2013)

Since I bought the 35mm 1.4 L a couple of months ago they are bound to announce an update...just my luck.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 4, 2013)

njwhitworth said:


> Come on Canon, announce a 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS USM with rotating zoom!!



I have always hoped the 100-400 II will be coming out soon... upon sober thought I am afraid the 100-400 newer version is a bit farther away now than before (the new EF 200-400 1.4X entry into the market).

I realize these two lenses are targetted toward entirely different users exemplified by just the price differential letting alone other aspects including f/4. But releasing the 100-400 II with persumably improved image quality and/or features at this particular junction seems a little farther away than before somehow.

And if they do release an updated 100-400, they will try and cripple it, like with the 70-300 L IS, which is excellent, but was initially listed as not supporting Canon extenders (apparently it works at the longer end based on TDP's review).


----------



## PavelR (Jan 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. The 35L is just fine.
> ...


I have to disagree - 34L is quite OK and there are other primes needing refresh more.
+ I do not see any reason to compare wide open lenses - why don't you protest that 50/2.5 wide open is visibly better across whole frame than 50L wide open?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

PavelR said:


> I do not see any reason to compare wide open lenses - why don't you protest that 50/2.5 wide open is visibly better across whole frame than 50L wide open?



Fair enough...but even with both at f/2, the 35L has similar sharpness and more CA. It's not until f/2.8 that the 35L is clearly better, and I didn't buy the 35L to shoot it at f/2.8 (although I often shoot around f/2).

Personally, I also really want it weather sealed for use as a walkaround lens.


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 4, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’ve heard that two, possibly 3 lenses could be announced on January 8, 2013, but we have not received any confirmations from known sources yet.


So what do you think is the 3rd? 200-400 f/4 1.4x?


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a new 50mm EF lens.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 5, 2013)

mclaren777 said:


> I'm really hoping for a new 50mm EF lens.




+1

As the most popular focal length used you'd think they'd have updated at least the 50mm 1.4 by now.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

Due to the nature of the show as opposed to Photokina, do you think the announcements may be a bit more pedestrian? perhaps the most fancy new shiny bit may be a non L IS added to a prime? akin to a 24/28/35?


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 5, 2013)

Unless it's a 24-70 2.8 IS, I'm actually more interested in seeing what kind of "unprecedented" tv that Samsung is gonna come out with at CES.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 5, 2013)

mclaren777 said:


> I'm really hoping for a new 50mm EF lens.



My bets are on a 50mm soon, but a f1.8 IS in a similar design and price range to the recent 24, 28 & 35 IS lenses


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm really interested for something like: 14-24 2.8 - 135 f1.8 or f2 with IS - 85 1.2 whit IS and sealed...


----------



## ddashti (Jan 6, 2013)

Canon might use the fact the all other companies are presenting consumer-level products to stand out once it (hopefully) announces it's new gear.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 7, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Due to the nature of the show *as opposed to Photokina*, do you think the announcements may be a bit more pedestrian? perhaps the most fancy new shiny bit may be a non L IS added to a prime? akin to a 24/28/35?


I hope you don't mean as opposed to Canons showcase at Photokina 2012, because that one SUCKED! ;D

I'm kinda guessing CES will suck too. At least for us canonites who are waiting for the 14-24L, 35L 2, 135L 2, the bigh MP body e.t.c.. We won't be seeing any of that.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

not holding my breath basically


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 7, 2013)

So is this rumour just the powershots and that's it?
It's 8am on the 8th here in australia (probably Japan too), but still yesterday for the rest of you.
Maybe by the time CES is on the 8th they might have any EF lenses? But I doubt it, CES is Consumer Electronics, not photography, so whatever the hell that N is is probably it for the next while...


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmm... of the top of my head, I'm thinking, confirmation of the 200-400 1.4x shipping, plus a 50mm f1.8 IS & 85mm f2.0 IS


----------



## kidnaper (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I preordered an X100s instead of the possible 35LII. Still holding out hope a 14-24 will be announced today.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 8, 2013)

Me too 
Love my Fuji's and was hoping they'd fix the AF.
Time to sell the X-Pro1...

ET


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am loving my 35L II and this new14-24 UVA is just the best ever....they both look so nice next to this EF 100-400L f4 IS...yeah they made it a constant f4 ...so not version II...they just deliver and deliver. 

I just love Canon to bits.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for a new 50mm 1.4 with USM and not micro USM...


----------



## Ripley (Jan 9, 2013)

So much for the 8th... still no lens announcements? ???


----------



## teedidy (Jan 9, 2013)

I think, there was a Sigma double agent posing as a Canon rep trying to get everyone excited about a lens announcement. There were two lenses on this date, both by Sigma. Just saying.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 10, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> January 8, 2013 Announcements?



What happened to CR as my primary, trusted and reliable source :-> ?


----------



## Quackator (Jan 10, 2013)

Here you go:
http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/Canon_expands_Cinema_EOS_System.aspx


----------



## AmbientLight (Jan 10, 2013)

This is quite interesting as our hopes and wishes for new lens development may be frustrated for quite a while by Canon's apparent efforts to adapt and optimize existing L lenses for use in video production. As we can see with the new cine lenses lens size standardization efforts lead to slightly reduced lens sizes with a corresponding loss in the ability to collect light overall.

To reduce development costs Canon may eventually decide to take care of video requiments with almost all new lens developments (specialty lenses excepted), which may lead us to an era of somewhat smaller apertures in an effort to standardize lens sizes. I am not sure I would like such a change.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 10, 2013)

Quackator said:


> Here you go:



Doh - if Canon continues like that (strange IS video primes, L cinema lenses) more people might start buying 3rd party lenses like the latest Sigma models - but in this case, what reason is left to shoot with a Canon camera? Yes-I-know-thats-provokative-and-the-5d3-is-stellar-yada-yada, but at least that's the way I feel with the 60d (-> Nikon d7000) and probably soon the 6d (-> Nikon d600).


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 11, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go:
> ...



this is a good point. A nikon D600 coupled with some of sigmas new offerings will be a pretty sweet low cost setup that is if they sort out the oil flicking onto the sensor issue.
Say the new sigma 35mm f1.4 the 85mm f1.4 the 120-300 f2.8OS and then the Nikkor 12-24 for the wide end
that setup will be really kick arse

Personally I still prefer the 5Dmk3 to either the D800 or the D600 and I love the canon glass I have. the 70-200 f2.8 for example on a 5Dmk3 is really a great combo


----------

